# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  فرق حسابان سوم ریاضی با ریاضی تجربی ؟

## Orwell

سلام.
نمیدونستم این تاپیک رو دقیقا باید کجا میزدم ولی چون دیدم یجورایی مرتبط با دیپلم مجدده تو انجمن دیپلم مجدد بزنم.

درواقع سوال من اینه :

اگه کسی کل ریاضی تجربی رو بخونه ایا تسلط کافی روی حسابان سال سوم ریاضی خواهد داشت ؟

اگه جواب منفیه حسابان چه سرفصلها و نکاتی اضافه بر ریاضی تجربی داره ؟

ممنون میشم دوستانی که اطلاع دقیق دارن راهنمایی کنن

----------


## Dr.Chamran

> سلام.
> نمیدونستم این تاپیک رو دقیقا باید کجا میزدم ولی چون دیدم یجورایی مرتبط با دیپلم مجدده تو انجمن دیپلم مجدد بزنم.
> 
> درواقع سوال من اینه :
> 
> اگه کسی کل ریاضی تجربی رو بخونه ایا تسلط کافی روی حسابان سال سوم ریاضی خواهد داشت ؟
> 
> اگه جواب منفیه حسابان چه سرفصلها و نکاتی اضافه بر ریاضی تجربی داره ؟
> 
> ممنون میشم دوستانی که اطلاع دقیق دارن راهنمایی کنن


به این پست سر بزنیدریاضی 3 تجربی و حسابان

----------


## Egotist

> سلام.
> نمیدونستم این تاپیک رو دقیقا باید کجا میزدم ولی چون دیدم یجورایی مرتبط با دیپلم مجدده تو انجمن دیپلم مجدد بزنم.
> 
> درواقع سوال من اینه :
> 
> اگه کسی کل ریاضی تجربی رو بخونه ایا تسلط کافی روی حسابان سال سوم ریاضی خواهد داشت ؟
> 
> اگه جواب منفیه حسابان چه سرفصلها و نکاتی اضافه بر ریاضی تجربی داره ؟
> 
> ممنون میشم دوستانی که اطلاع دقیق دارن راهنمایی کنن


حسابان یه ترکیبی از ریاضی 3 و پیش تجربیاس تقریبا .

من کل حسباان تو 2هفته امسال تموم کردم برای دیپ مجدد

زیاد فرقی نداره .

یکم گستردگی داره بعضی مباحثش مثه حد و ...

----------


## magicboy

> حسابان یه ترکیبی از ریاضی 3 و پیش تجربیاس تقریبا .
> 
> من کل حسباان تو 2هفته امسال تموم کردم برای دیپ مجدد
> 
> زیاد فرقی نداره .
> 
> یکم گستردگی داره بعضی مباحثش مثه حد و ...


چند شدی؟

----------


## webadres

من تغییر رشته ای از ریاضی به تجربی ام و دقیقا میدونم حسابان چی داره 

خوب اینم از توضیح :
حسابان یه قسمت کوچیکی درباره مجموع جملات دنباله ها داره 
حد رو به طور کامل داره (البته حد در بی نهاییت رو نداره در حالی که تجربیا دارن )
مشتق رو از تجربی کامل تر داره 
یه مثلثات داره که یه غولیه واسه خودش (البته نترس تستاش سخته ولی واسه دیپ اسونه )
تابع های مختلف مثل جز صحیح، قدر مطلق ،مثلثاتی و ترکیب توابع و ....

----------


## Orwell

خودمم حس میکردم یه مقدار گستردگی بیشتری داشته باشه  :Yahoo (21): 

والا بخدا گیج شدم

حتی نمیدونم از الان واسه دی ماه که میخوام دیپ مجدد بگیرم در هفته چند ساعت به حسابان و جبر و هندسه 2 اختصاص بدم ؟

این جبرواحتمال و هندسه 2 هم واسه من یه کابوس تکرارنشدنی هستن  :Yahoo (21): 

مخصوصا این هندسه 2 ! هرچی میخونیش بازم نمیفهمی چی به چیه

میترسم حتی اینو 10 هم نگیرم !

----------


## yaser75

سلام
من فارغ التحصیل ریاضی ام حالا میخوام تجربی کنکور بدم 
کتاب ریاضی تجربی چی بگیرم خوبه, کدوم انتشارات؟؟؟؟

----------

